# best lazy kate/ yarn holders?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

the lendrum lazy kate is a pain - comes off the kate sideways, not good for all uses. (coils and such)

What do you use for a kate? Also, anyone use a yarn pet? http://www.nancysknitknacks.com/Yarn_Pet.htm
when warping a loom, thinking that may be a good idea- rather than yarn or cone rolling around on the floor. 
do you have a great homemade one?
Love to see yours!
http://www.pluckyfluff.com/
great video on coil boils, chain plying big yarn.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

For plying, I use a kate that (and sometimes Paul) made for me










For knitting on the go, I'll use a wrist distaff


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

that distaff is super! great idea.. where do you find those?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

InHisName said:


> that distaff is super! great idea.. where do you find those?



Bought it from Susan McFarland (Susan's Fiber Shop) years ago

I found one at The Woolery


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

so the pictures wouldn't come up on that link, WIHH- will try again. 
Went back and looked at a few places and got a new idea- lifting the lazy kate, rather than being floor level. (even saw a kate attached to wall) Am thinking that will help- I do like Cyndi's, the thread comes off of the kate differently. Another idea for cones, a heavy flower pot. I have the problem with cones tipping and rolling on the floor.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

and here is another. This is WIHH's new basket Lazy Kate 

(Cabin Fever posting for WIHH since the website is not allowing her to post when she is logged in)


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Love those! So how do you like the way they work? do you use them for different projects?
When doing an art yarn, and working on the technique, it is nice to not have a fussy kate.....
The top one looks super for number of plies, the basket kate super portable.

Looks like the bellwether is answering those questions, thanks for link!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

In a pinch, a long metal knitting needle stabbed through the sides of a shoebox will work.
WIHH: is that bottom purple heart wood? LOVE IT!


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

_InHisName_ Which Lendrum lazy kate do you have? I really like mine, which I have had for 30 years. The bobbins roll horizontally and don't ever come off while I am plying unless I forgot to put on the elastic to hold the pins. I can let the bobbins roll free or put tension on them with an elastic and a cotton band over the grooved braking end of the bobbins.

The only problem I had was when the glue dried out and the boards holding the rods separated. It just needed re-gluing.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine is about 6 years old- and it is fine for most things- but if there is a different size cone, or thread (which sometimes will be rolling on the floor, or lopping in a bowl, then pulled out of the bowl) or if it is a long way off the yarn sometimes gets tangled. Would like another type, for the different jobs. The Bellwether link above talks about the thread tending to wrap the post, and had that going on with my Lendrum kate.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Found the kate I want- may see if hubby can make one, as this is pretty expensive. 
http://jazzturtle.com/anything-but-lazy-kate/

Looks like a great tool!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Why the tension on the lazy Kate? Does it make a difference in your plyed yarn?

My dad is going to make me one, and I thought this one would be good. I could attach kitchen twine to the bobbin bases like this to tension them...

http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/catalog/nan-jk.detail.jpg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes, it does make a difference. Without tension the bobbins have the ability to spin at will and can and will cause great tangles. I don't use a lazy Kate for this reason, the one I have isn't tensioned. If I were to get one that has tension I would make sure the tension is adjustable. You can think of it like when you take the yarn off the bobbin, either winding it onto a noddy noddy or with a ball winder. I always have a tiny bit of tension on the bobbin so the bobbin doesn't spin freely causing tangles.

Does that make sense?


----------

